# FS: Aquariums, Drift wood & Misc (Pics)



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

*Left:* treasure chest with air monster
*Middle*: Skull
*Right:* Anchor

$5 bucks each










*Back:* Landing with plants - bigger= $15
*Front: * Tunnel/Landing smaller version/ plants $10










Standard 33 Gallon Hagen tank The tank is in great shape with black silicone. Someone buy it before i use it myself!

-Pine Stand
-Canopy with light
Price for it all =$*125 obo*










Stand -black cabinet in great shape $60 Need to measure

*None of this currently sinks*

Nice Branchy stump = *$35 obo*

Size = 1' 6" tall / 2' wide










Drift wood=*$18 obo*
Size = 1' 3" tall / 2' wide










Drift wood=*$ 12 obo*










Drift wood =*$18 obo*










Misc sticks & branches= *$ 8 for the lot*


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

New Pics and More added----PM Me or Post up if interested


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll take the pirate ship. Can I get a size just to check. I have lots of room for it too


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

Sure I'll get a measurement when I get home tonight. If I remember correctly it's about a foot long


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

Pirate ship pending.


----------



## Radvr6t (Feb 19, 2012)

Tons of great stuff forsale! wow


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

Updated with price drop and deleted sold items! TTT


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

TTT some great items left. Make some offers no reasonable offer will be refused!


----------



## smash (Apr 28, 2010)

Can you meet somewhere in Vancouver or is this just for pick-up?


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

smash said:


> Can you meet somewhere in Vancouver or is this just for pick-up?


I work in Vancouver mon-fri so it is possible to meet for sure. what was it you were interested in?


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

To the top.


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

Back to the top! Prices reduced to hopefully help move some of this stuff to a new home!


----------

